# Guidence Required



## jamalshah1 (May 3, 2011)

Dear All,

I want to put a social and legal matter for your expert opinion. I am Pakistani Muslim , in 2007 my sister was married with a German national in Pakistan. Since from the date of marriage the marriage was neither registered in German Govt nor in German embassy in Pakistan. My sister is still living alone in Pakistan and now he , my brother in law , has broken even communication channel with her she is bearing her expenditure at her own. Now in this situation, I want that some guidance about following

1- Does my sister have some legal rights on her husband(As per the German Law).
2- What kind of rights she have, being the wife of German National and living in Pakistan.?
2- How these rights will be claimed.?
3- Does criminal proceeding regarding cheating will started against my brother in law.?
4- Is it possible that we ourself register this marriage as we have the copy of all the documents.?

I request all of you that pls guide me in this regard .
Regards,
Jamalshah


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The social side we might be able to help you with. The legal side is a bit trickier and you probably need to consult a professional.

Normally, when a foreigner is married in a country, the presiding authority notified the foreigner's consulate of the marriage. It could well depend on how your sister and her German husband were married - in a civil ceremony or a religious one - and then there is the question of whether or not the marriage can be recognized under German law. (Usually involves things like the age of both parties and again the way in which they were married.)

Your best bet is probably to consult the German consulate in Pakistan to see if and how the marriage can be registered in Germany. It may be difficult to do so without having his German national i.d. card and/or his consent to see the marriage recorded in Germany, but it's worth asking the question.

They can advise you on any "rights" your sister may have, though practically speaking those may be limited to a somewhat simplified procedure for obtaining a visa to join him in Germany. As long as she is resident in Pakistan, she's subject to Pakistani law, not German law and there is little or nothing the Consulate can do for her.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## jamalshah1 (May 3, 2011)

Bevdeforges said:


> The social side we might be able to help you with. The legal side is a bit trickier and you probably need to consult a professional.
> 
> Normally, when a foreigner is married in a country, the presiding authority notified the foreigner's consulate of the marriage. It could well depend on how your sister and her German husband were married - in a civil ceremony or a religious one - and then there is the question of whether or not the marriage can be recognized under German law. (Usually involves things like the age of both parties and again the way in which they were married.)
> 
> ...


thank you very much for guiding me. If you have an mail address of some professional Pls do share with me. The marriage was took place in a religious ceremony.As far as rights are concerned I actually want to know the responsibilities laid down by German law on my brother in law. Mean expense bearing of his wife, share in property , etc
thanking you once again for reply.
Regards,
jamal shah


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

That could be a big sticking point. If the marriage was "only" a religious ceremony and not one recognized by the State (i.e. the Pakistani state), then it may well not be recognized by the German government.

Your best point of contact is going to be the German Consulate in Pakistan. They can advise about the finer points of German marital law, but first you need to find out if they have any relevance to you and your sister. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

